# Mx tts



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello every one has been along since a post a thread here. i want to share my bf new car.

it has a few months out of the dealer and the current mods are this.


custom exhaust system 3"

OZ dakar 20"

shaved emblems

seats covers on carbon fiber 

and i hope to have the KW coilovers this week, if some one can help with info for the installation, it has magnetic suspension. 


Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr
Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kickass. Needs to be lowered though. Love it so far!


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks, ECS has a delay, I hope next week is on coils


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats Adolfito,

Pretty awesome car! Way to go with mods you have so far!

Where did you sourced the carbon fiber rear seat shells from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any pics with the coilovers yet? Which KW Series did you go with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

BETOGLI said:


> Congrats Adolfito,
> 
> Pretty awesome car! Way to go with mods you have so far!
> 
> ...


the seat cover are custom made, by I local guy that make a decent work.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

finally the coils are here they are V1 but with the surprise that they have damper adjust and also comes with sensor I supposed that they are to cheat the computer. 

I will appreciated a lot of info for installing, i think it would be the same as mkvi cars. 


Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr 

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice 

What do you mean the V1 comes with sensor? To cheat the computer u need DCC canceller unit if your stock dampers have dcc option.

Looking forward to your install.


----------



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Where is that exhaust from, tried googling it and can't find it for the tts?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

enkil said:


> Very nice
> 
> What do you mean the V1 comes with sensor? To cheat the computer u need DCC canceller unit if your stock dampers have dcc option.
> 
> Looking forward to your install.


+1, in case your car came without DCC there is a proprietary KW DCC application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

adolfitoVR6 said:


> finally the coils are here they are V1 but with the surprise that they have damper adjust and also comes with sensor I supposed that they are to cheat the computer.
> 
> I will appreciated a lot of info for installing, i think it would be the same as mkvi cars.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your KW V1! And the guy that made the carbon fiber rear covers knows how to work carbon fiber pretty well! Where are you at man!

Have a good one,

Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

hello beto thanks, we are in Morelia Mich, [email protected]


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

aaronz said:


> Where is that exhaust from, tried googling it and can't find it for the tts?


aaronz, hello, it was custom made by shop here in the country.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr

and I paint black the lugbolts

Sin título by cc87lab, en Flickr


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn! now she is looking sexy!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Some nice mod's, although I think the TTS stock ride height is low enough (10mm lower than TT) and 19" rims are the visual sweet spot (as well as coping with our very imperfect roads). But then I recognize I'm an elder enthusiast and likely more youthful appreciated.

I have to ask, why replace the TTS technologically leading edge, superb handling and auto-adjustable magnetic-fluid dampers with "standard" adjustable type? On a TT yes. TTS ???


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello and thanks for your comments, first off all i want to lower the car, second here in Mx we have bad bad streets, that whit the magnetic suspension its a really pain 
to drive it every day, on roads and highways is good that if feels on rails, and also the oem suspensions is so hard that make the car interior noisy all the imperfection 
are transmitted to the seat, I understand that is a sport car but really the noise was a pain, with the KW coils it feels like other car so comfortable on the streets and 
highway 0 strange noise in the interior, I don´t drive it on roads yet but Im sure KW make quality products. when the car was configured was not the option to order 
with non magnetic suspension here in Mx the magnetic option was included on the TTS.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

In "comfort" mode the magnetic dampers do a very good job of dealing with bumps. The 20" rims don't provide enough tire sidewall height to cope with poor roads, so that choice as well seems contrary to your softer/quieter ride desires. But to each their own. 

The full stainless exhaust and carbon fiber seat shells are really excellent tho'. I may debadge the hood as well, as it gets in the way of my polishing/waxing.

Enjoy!



adolfitoVR6 said:


> Hello and thanks for your comments, first off all i want to lower the car, second here in Mx we have bad bad streets, that whit the magnetic suspension its a really pain
> to drive it every day, on roads and highways is good that if feels on rails, and also the oem suspensions is so hard that make the car interior noisy all the imperfection
> are transmitted to the seat, I understand that is a sport car but really the noise was a pain, with the KW coils it feels like other car so comfortable on the streets and
> highway 0 strange noise in the interior, I don´t drive it on roads yet but Im sure KW make quality products. when the car was configured was not the option to order
> with non magnetic suspension here in Mx the magnetic option was included on the TTS.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

sure the cars was uncomfortable with the oem wheels that are 19", on audi page not in mx you can configured the car with 20" wheels


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice car, but a bit to low for my liking, and the tires are just to small and to much stretched IMHO.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The car is less comfortable the larger the wheels. It's simply a matter of less tire sidewall to absorb shock. So again, moving to 20" would seem an unusual choice if you were already uncomfortable at 19".

And the stock magnetic dampers in comfort mode have to be more comfortable than fixed rebound shocks.

Still, it's fun being in Jay Leno's "more money than brains" club. 




adolfitoVR6 said:


> sure the cars was uncomfortable with the oem wheels that are 19", on audi page not in mx you can configured the car with 20" wheels


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Adolfito,

¡Quedó increíble tu nave! Así tal y como está no tiene madre. Me gustó la tapa del motor también en fibra de carbono.

Keep the good work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Huey52 said:


> The car is less comfortable the larger the wheels. It's simply a matter of less tire sidewall to absorb shock. So again, moving to 20" would seem an unusual choice if you were already uncomfortable at 19".
> 
> And the stock magnetic dampers in comfort mode have to be more comfortable than fixed rebound shocks.
> 
> Still, it's fun being in Jay Leno's "more money than brains" club.


I think he likes the looks better than the performance; I really do like how it looks!

Larger wheels also implies a lot of times some extra weight per corner even if they're performance light weight wheels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

muchas gracias por tus comentarios beto, si alguna vez quieres hacer algo en fibra de carbono mandame un mensaje, lo que si es seguro que este coche nunca va a estar en un track day como para buscar tal puesta a punto, 

saludos


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

adolfitoVR6 said:


> muchas gracias por tus comentarios beto, si alguna vez quieres hacer algo en fibra de carbono mandame un mensaje, lo que si es seguro que este coche nunca va a estar en un track day como para buscar tal puesta a punto,
> 
> saludos


Hola Adolfito,

Te quedó increíble y jala durísimo tal y como está. Y seguro lo puedes meter a un track day y darles una arrastrada a varios tal y como está.

Saludos y gracias por el ofrecimiento,

Beto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Adolfito,

I got this link from another thread here at www.vwvortex.com; I know that this application is for VW Golf MKVII but there must be this application for Audi TTS MK3.

http://www.kwsuspensions.net/kw-ddc-plug-play-gewindefahrwerk-inox-25434.html?typ=26684

So you can keep your factory DCC System.

http://www.kwsuspensions.net/kw-ddc-plug-play-gewindefahrwerk-inox-25434.html?typ=26684




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello could you write me correct size OZ wheel? Do you have some problems with rims? Thanks for answer.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any update man?

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Mi estimado Nortec,

Si tus OZ te llegan a aburrir en algún momento me avisas.

Saludos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

cila said:


> Hello could you write me correct size OZ wheel? Do you have some problems with rims? Thanks for answer.


I like buy these OZ wheels but dont know which ET -


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

cila said:


> I like buy these OZ wheels but dont know which ET -


They look pretty nice Cila!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Which OZ wheels are those?


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

OZ Leggera HLT GCB.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello beto, thanks for the links, maybe on a future because DDC kw y doble price. sure if one day sell the wheels i will drop you a pm


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

adolfitoVR6 said:


> Hello beto, thanks for the links, maybe on a future because DDC kw y doble price. sure if one day sell the wheels i will drop you a pm


Thanks man and enjoy that beautiful car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

adolfitoVR6:
could you write me correct size yours OZ wheels include offset? Do you have some problems with rims? Thanks for answer.


----------



## adolfitoVR6 (Mar 18, 2006)

hello, 0 problems, 20x8.5 ET not sure but 45 i think


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

1./ Any problem with arch-liner, too? 
2./ Do you have some space yet between tyre and arch-liner?
3./ You think that have ET35 rear is possible?
4./ Do you have tyre 255/30/R20.?
Thanks


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)

I speculate use these wheel 9.5x20 ET45 with tyre 245/30/R20 ...


----------



## cila (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks pretty nice Cila!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Any upgrades Adolfito?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> Any upgrades Adolfito?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hola Adolfito,

¿Todavía tienes el TT-S?

Saludos


----------

